# need opinions pregnant or fat



## walker30 (Jul 15, 2015)

I rescued lil bit in December. I was told she is seven years old. About a week ago I thought I felt a kick when I was brushing her. I noticed she isn't roaming around and staying in her stall more lately and laying flat on her side when she sleeps at night. My vet can come out for 2 weeks and I've never dealt with a pregnant mare, I'm not even sure if she is? She has never had a problem with me rubbing or brushing her bu t the past couple of days she doesn't want me to touch her tail or here belly. She turns her butt like she wants to kick them stomps at me which is really unlike her sweet self. Here's a couple pictures I don't wanna wait 2 weeks to know....


----------



## walker30 (Jul 15, 2015)

Lilbit


----------



## walker30 (Jul 15, 2015)

Lilbit


----------



## walker30 (Jul 15, 2015)

Lil bit


----------



## walker30 (Jul 15, 2015)

Her utters are hot and seem to be fuller when I feed her in the morning last night her veins on her under side were bulging


----------



## walker30 (Jul 15, 2015)

My phone is giving me some problems


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 15, 2015)

Hi walker30,

Welcome to the nutty nursery






When you have a chance could you kindly grab some photos for us. If you can take one from behind her and take it down at her level this will enable us to have a look to see how baby is riding if she is pregnant. And also one of her Vulva (if she will let you )

Looking at her Udder it looks like some development is happening there.

Regarding her udder being more fuller/ larger in the morning is usual for a pregnant mare as she is not as active during the night. When she is out during the day and exercising you will notice her udder will shrink a little.

There are some great pinned threads at the top of this section of this forum. They hold some wonderful information in regards to foaling kits and what to be prepared for ect.

But in the meantime , you have come to the right place and everyone will be happy to answer any questions you might have. And the best part is everyones really friendly and no question is seen to be a silly one





Welcome again


----------



## walker30 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## walker30 (Jul 15, 2015)

Thank you I hope these help if not I can take more in the morning its too dark to take um now


----------



## walker30 (Jul 15, 2015)

Thank you for responding I'm so nervous I don't know where to begin I guesse just knowing would be a start. I've noticed she is now waddling when she walks


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 15, 2015)

That's ok, thanks for getting them so quickly





Can you take the same photo from behind tomorrow when you can, but can you bob down when you take it so that you are down at her level. There are some examples in some of the other threads of the photo I mean.


----------



## walker30 (Jul 15, 2015)

I'm gonna see if the barn light is bright enough but if not I will take some in the morning


----------



## walker30 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## walker30 (Jul 15, 2015)

I also have sunny he's a gelding also 7 sweet as can be my 3 yr old rides him bare back will I have to separate them because they spend all day and night together and go crazy if one is out of the others site... They have separate stalls but he can look over and I usually don't locck them in


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 15, 2015)

Not at the moment but if she is pregnant then "yes" eventually she will need to be by herself, especially when foaling and whilst getting to know her foal. Usually when best mates are involved they are usually separated but they can still see each other so they don't fret.

if you can take these photos say in 2-3 days we will compare them to the first lot.

Cheers Ryan


----------



## walker30 (Jul 16, 2015)

Ok will do thanks again


----------



## walker30 (Jul 17, 2015)

Lilbit is leaking a clear fluid out of her vulva... Is it urine???


----------



## walker30 (Jul 17, 2015)

She is laying out flat on her side and seems uncomfortable


----------



## chandab (Jul 17, 2015)

She could be in labor, keep an eye on her and if she doesn't progress to birth or go back to her normal self very soon, call your vet.


----------



## walker30 (Jul 18, 2015)

She started to leak a steady leak for a couple of seconds I thought for sure her water was going to break then she got up and peed now she s back to laying down and breathing heavily


----------



## walker30 (Jul 18, 2015)

I think she is having contractions


----------



## walker30 (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## KITTY83 (Jul 18, 2015)

I'm not an expert and can't give you any advice. I can wish you good luck!!!


----------



## walker30 (Jul 18, 2015)

Thank you for that I think I'm gonna need it


----------



## walker30 (Jul 18, 2015)

This my first baby and didn't have time to prepare It disn even cross my mind she may be pregnant when I rescued her


----------



## KITTY83 (Jul 18, 2015)

I can understand this is also my first mare and first pregnancy (it' been almost 3 months with the daily issue is she pregnant or not). So happy there is this forum with people who can help us to understand!


----------



## walker30 (Jul 18, 2015)

Its gonna be an all nighter for me tonight cuz I'm almost positive ahea having contractions hopefully we have a baby tonight


----------



##  (Jul 18, 2015)

Any update? Praying for an easy and uneventful delivery!


----------



## walker30 (Jul 18, 2015)

My vet came out at 4am so we are just waiting now every looks good and normal he said should be within 24 hours well have a baby but lilbit is up and wandering shes not one to lay down during the day so were guessing she waiting till tonight she a needy momma every time I left her side she got up so looks like I'll be camped out tonight too... I'm so excited


----------



##  (Jul 18, 2015)

We're very excited for you! Stay close so she stays non-stressing. very exciting and praying for a safe and uneventful delivery!


----------



## walker30 (Jul 18, 2015)

She is very uneasy to night very stressed the coyotes are very active tonight... I just lite a fire and turned on the radio in the barn it usually scares the coyotes off


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 19, 2015)

How is she ?


----------



## walker30 (Jul 19, 2015)

No baby the vet is says that mommas that feel threatened can prolong labour for days doesn't sound right to me but I guess he knows.


----------



##  (Jul 19, 2015)

Your vet is right, they have some "say" in delivery times, but ultimately, she will have to foal. Hopefully, during the day if you stay with her, she will relax, since she can "see" her familiar surroundings and feel safe, she will allow us all to "see" this precious little one!!

Praying for a safe and uneventful delivery TODAY!


----------



## KITTY83 (Jul 20, 2015)

Any news?


----------

